# My New Gizmo G10 Has Arrived



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

Apparently mine had been lost in the rush, and had never shipped. Once I contacted the seller, he promptly corrected his mistake. I asked for a wW10, as early as possible, and got a thick cased 83. Just needed a battery and started right up.

The crystal was scratched and had one crack near the edge, so I replaced it with one of SimonHS's replacement crystals, otherwise I would have just polished it.

I also relaced all the case back and crown gaskets. Looks new. Tried it on a few different NATO straps.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice G1098 watch Duarte









Have you got the full set of "Watch, Wrist, Electronic, General, Service" yet .... don't worry I am on a campaign against the name G10 .... nobody in the military, navy or airforce seems to use the name G10 in the UK


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As John said nice WWEGS `D`


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice pictures Durate and a great watch.









I got mine a coulple of weeks ago, been seeing a lot of wrist time


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Anyone know what the difference is between the thick and thin G10's (well, G10 is what the manufacturer calls them so that's good enough for me







) ? Is it literally just the thickness of the case, or do the thick ones perhaps also have a thicker movement/battery to accommodate? When were the thick ones relaced by the thin ones?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> ..... thick and thin G10's (well, G10 is what the manufacturer calls them so that's good enough for me ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spoilsport


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> Anyone know what the difference is between the thick and thin G10's (well, G10 is what the manufacturer calls them so that's good enough for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure if the movement is thicker, I guess it is, but the battery is defintely thicker.


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

JoT said:


> Nice G1098 watch Duarte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well... as far as G-1098 electronic and mechanical, I have:

mechanical

Smiths

Hamilton

CWC

Quartz

thick:

CWC sans oval

CWC w/ oval 1982 and 1983

Precista

CWC 0552 and W10

Pulsar

What am I missing? Some 0555, and 6B versions?

I'm working on it..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Perhaps we should call them 10 WEGGS?









Sod it, who cares what they should be called?









Bloody good watch by any standards.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

And I understand the 7 jewel quartz movement is the same as in Tags


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Griff said:


> And I understand the 7 jewel quartz movement is the same as in Tags
> 
> 
> 
> ...










The G10 or what ever it's now going to be called wins hands down in my eyes


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > ..... thick and thin G10's (well, G10 is what the manufacturer calls them so that's good enough for me ....
> ...


The question is did they call it the G10 when it first came out or later when it became the `popular` name









Just to be stubborn I`m sticking with `WWEGS W10` for mine


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Anyone had a mech movement fitted to a G10?


----------

